# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Jörðgarð Map of he Week #421 - Fishbridge

## Mark Oliva

Map of the Week No. 421 is from the forthcoming Jörðgarð Trails adventure "A Tale of 2 Books." Slovania is only a stop along he way to the vampire-ruled North Kingdom ... the PCs' next goal in this adventure.  There are many dangers along the way, but the worst of them before entering the vampire kingdom is the Fishbridge, an ancient but still-standing bridge across the Fjörm River.  A devil's magic has taken over the area.  As a result, the bridge vanishes by day, making it impossible to cross the Fjörm.  At night, when it is safe again for draugs (undead), the bridge reappears, but at the same time the ruin of Fortress Stone is magically restored, and it comes to life with a host of orc warriors and to unlife with what appears to be undead giants - although it is said to be impossible for giants to become undead.  Both do their best to slay any one trying to cross the Fishbridge.

Key to the Fishbridge Map

1.  Draug Swamps.  These are filled with swamp draugs that will pull anyone within reach underwater to their deaths.

2.  Fortress Stone Ruin

3.  The River Fjörm

4.  Fishbridge

5.  The Dark Trail that the PCs must ride.

You can get this map in two versions:

1. The Fractal Mapper (TM) 8 version in FMP format (11 MB) from the Jörðgarð website.

2. As a JPG flat map of 3000 x 2250 Pixels (1.6 MKB) above.

Both versions are released for personal and commercial use under the Open Game License Version 1.0a, which you can read on the Jörðgarð website at:

https://www.vintyri.org/joerdhgardh/

Next week: PCs' Caravan Route

----------


## DrWho42

digging the colours so far!

----------

